
Why your website forms suck (and why that should worry you post-Covid-19 world) - nraf
https://medium.com/sky-ledge/why-your-website-forms-suck-and-why-that-should-worry-you-post-covid-19-world-d06bd5a36155
======
viztastic
So it’s forms + ability to automate stuff based on response? That’s pretty
cool.

